# American dendrobatid group



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Does anybody remember this group and its newsletter back in the early 90s.
I believe Charles Powell was the editor. Thanks John


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Tricolor said:


> Does anybody remember this group and its newsletter back in the early 90s.
> I believe Charles Powell was the editor. Thanks John


Yep....He still has copies of all the newsletters available (his SN is the same).

They are still a great read. I have 80% of them. Some of it is cool "time machine" snapshots of the hobby and there is also articles on care, European hobby stuff, species accounts. Very cool stuff and still available and not $$.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Chuck Powell is also a member here. Look him up and thank him.

s


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

I have most of the news letters because I used be a member. What does charles power go by I did not see his name in the community list? Is Ron Garlardo a member as well?


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

sorry typo Charles powell


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Ron Gagliardo - I don't think he's a member here.

s


Tricolor said:


> I have most of the news letters because I used be a member. What does charles power go by I did not see his name in the community list? Is Ron Garlardo a member as well?


----------



## Jonny5 (Jan 26, 2005)

Chuck Powell is his screen name


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

ok, thanks. Ron gaglardo was working with the same D.histrionicus that I was trying to breed back in the day. Valley morph lowland Ecuador. I also remember that he or somebody was having success breeding them in Alanta botanical garden. I could be wrong with my memory. I was just wondering what happened to that project.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Ron goes by KIKKER here on DB, he recently posted on the should I continue to support amphibian ark thread, I believe he is currently in Ecuador. Ron goes around the world giving amphibian workshops, teaching locals how to best safegaurd their local amphibian populations. He has not had Histo's for years now, funny that those were from Ecuador and that "farm raising" program was all a sham, now he is down there trying to help get a legitamite program through the paperwork shuffle and because of that past episode the hoop jumping is much more rigorous.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Tricolor said:


> ok, thanks. Ron gaglardo was working with the same D.histrionicus that I was trying to breed back in the day. Valley morph lowland Ecuador. I also remember that he or somebody was having success breeding them in Alanta botanical garden. I could be wrong with my memory. I was just wondering what happened to that project.


Yeah too bad I didn't know you, I had histrionicus from him also and I'm in NY - we coulda traded for ratios etc


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Yep. I had them too. $40 Histos.

I was a rookie and had NO business doing this. I lost one and got the other three in to the hands of a frogger who knew more than I did. Or course that was what - 14 years ago?

s


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

The good old days of $40 histos


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Julio said:


> The good old days of $40 histos


$12 Retics and $20 Blue Jeans

oh yea....and $150 Azureus.


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/tr...ts-american-dendrobatid-group-newsletter.html


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

We're in the process of digitizing all of them as searchable PDFs.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Yea, I was young and dumb. Was not a issue buying the hist. I thought I was helping to save the frogs.My hist lived for a long time. Also picked up some Retics from a hobby shop for 15 a pop. Well I hope someday we can get a legit supply and at the sametime save their habitat and future in the wild.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I remember Chuck and he goes by chuckpowell here. He's also having a Northern California Dendrobatid meeting at his house this coming Saturday from 2 PM on if anyone wants to drop in. He also still has paper copies of the Newsletter if anyones interested. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

chuckpowell said:


> I remember Chuck and he goes by chuckpowell here. He's also having a Northern California Dendrobatid meeting at his house this coming Saturday from 2 PM on if anyone wants to drop in. He also still has paper copies of the Newsletter if anyones interested.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Chuck


Hi-larious! I sent you an email.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> We're in the process of digitizing all of them as searchable PDFs.


Did this ever get to happen?


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Maybe this summer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

Julio said:


> The good old days of $40 histos


Cattle troughs full of them. Ever color that you could imagine.....


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

or 200.00 - 500.00 azureus from Baltimore Aquarium/?


----------

